
FOIA request for Google hack returns details on electric grid security [2014] - plorg
https://www.muckrock.com/foi/united-states-of-america-10/operation-aurora-11765
======
plorg
I can't edit the URL, but a more narrative story is here:

[http://www.securityweek.com/dhs-mistakenly-
releases-840-page...](http://www.securityweek.com/dhs-mistakenly-
releases-840-pages-critical-infrastructure-documents-mishandled-fioa-request)

It details a research project demonstrating the ability to use protective
relays in power systems to cause physical damage to those systems. Part of the
vulnerability also lies in using low-power control buses (Modbus) and
equipment that does not perform sanity checks to assure synchronous operation
of the power systems.

------
daveloyall
Contains a video of what appears to be a diesel generator being controlled by
computer and caused to shake violently and spew enough smoke to obscure it
from view.

